# what to eat after 6pm??



## r6richie (Dec 11, 2008)

hi guys as in my other thread im trying to loose weight in a short period of time, im going well on this diet but here is my problem, tonight im on nights and we normally eat at about 9pm at work together, but i have opted out of this for the meanwhile, im on a diet with low or no carbs after 6pm, what can i have with my chicken breasts tonight at about 8.30pm ?? i have already got carrots and parsnips in there.. im not mad about veg really lol..

P.S are peanuts alright for my diet?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

you can eat your carbs then if you are working all night... dont worry about it


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

mate i am not fan of the vegetable but i love peppers for change i roast them with onions then olive oil and pepper on top:thumb:


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

out of interest is there a particular sporting even or something your wanting to lose weight for...just wondering as you avi is hardly someone that has alot of fat to lose...?


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

If your working nights then you can sort of reverse your day? IE- treat 9pm as 9am?

Theres no point having carbs in the morning if your gonna go sleep after them.

You see my point?


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

nothing?

handful of nuts?


----------



## r6richie (Dec 11, 2008)

Kezz said:


> you can eat your carbs then if you are working all night... dont worry about it


i dont actually always work through the night though thats the problem.. im a fireman and sometimes am just doing paperwork for long periods.. and other nights am running around all night,, it differs really


----------



## r6richie (Dec 11, 2008)

alan87 said:


> out of interest is there a particular sporting even or something your wanting to lose weight for...just wondering as you avi is hardly someone that has alot of fat to lose...?


im doing a calendar shoot at the end of the month.. am not quite that size as in the avitar as now but not far... just need to get the mens health cover look really if i can


----------



## r6richie (Dec 11, 2008)

bowen86 said:


> nothing?
> 
> handful of nuts?


yeah litterally a handful of nuts,,, i have just had 2 chicken breasts on there own and will have a protien shake in about an hour


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

night-shift i still eat 2-3 hours all be it small amounts of protein , nuts , cottage cheese, cooked chicken, tin of mackerel or tuna protein shake , it plays havoc with your system tho sometimes if your not always on nights , it can give you a sick feelin so listen what your body is askin for if you get hungry eat:thumb:


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

when i was cutting, other than pre bed peanut butter i wouldnt have anything.


----------



## Mercy-Leigh (Jun 21, 2009)

r6richie said:


> i dont actually always work through the night though thats the problem.. im a fireman and sometimes am just doing paperwork for long periods.. and other nights am running around all night,, it differs really


Fireman eh???? nice  :tongue:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Mercy-Leigh said:


> Fireman eh???? nice  :tongue:


ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

ketchup or bbq sauce alway brightem up chicken


----------



## r6richie (Dec 11, 2008)

Mercy-Leigh said:


> Fireman eh???? nice  :tongue:


for you or for me lol :bounce:


----------



## r6richie (Dec 11, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> ketchup or bbq sauce alway brightem up chicken


im gonna try to eat some fish too this week but i hate the stuff, although i love prawns,,, that any good?


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Prawns are brilliant.

Have you considered Hunters Chicken? Just whack some turkey bacon and cheese on top of the chicken to give it a little bit of variety.


----------



## r6richie (Dec 11, 2008)

yeah but isnt bacon and cheese bad??


----------



## r6richie (Dec 11, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> ketchup or bbq sauce alway brightem up chicken


yeah i like that regae regae sauce


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

r6richie said:


> yeah but isnt bacon and cheese bad??


Why are they considered bad? I also mentioned turkey bacon, its different to pork. Lower fat and i dont think it has nitrites etc.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

iopener said:


> Prawns are brilliant.
> 
> Have you considered Hunters Chicken? Just whack some turkey bacon and cheese on top of the chicken to give it a little bit of variety.


bacon and cheese after 6pm? i think he's cutting mate.......

anyway they be some bad dreams you'll be having!


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

bowen86 said:


> bacon and cheese after 6pm? i think he's cutting mate.......
> 
> anyway they be some bad dreams you'll be having!


You missed the fact that he's working through the night mate. He's not going to sleep after he's eaten them.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

oh [email protected] yeh, in that case....i'll shut up!


----------



## Valleys Boy (Jul 9, 2009)

im a fire man too, and nites are hard to get use to..... i cook up some fish, or chicken and take thats in! if im nites i still eat some carbs bcuz you will always need the energy! or just a simple time of tuna in spring water is easy and good for you mate


----------



## Valleys Boy (Jul 9, 2009)

lol........ i hate goin to sleep, cuz if you get a call i always feel like sh.it when i wake up! so i hit the gym or play pool *yes i play pool* lol! its a shame they wunt allow us to have hookers in lol


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

r6richie said:


> just need to get the mens health cover look really if i can


dont we all mate, dont we all :thumbup1:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Valleys Boy said:


> lol........ i hate goin to sleep, cuz if you get a call i always feel like sh.it when i wake up! so i hit the gym or play pool *yes i play pool* lol! *its a shame they wunt allow us to have hookers in* lol


Don't you mean those new 'trainee admin assistants'... :whistling:


----------



## r6richie (Dec 11, 2008)

wish i got to sleep where i am..... yeah i might go down the cooking it before i get in route


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

r6richie said:


> wish i got to sleep where i am..... yeah i might go down the cooking it before i get in route


 defo there:thumbup1: handy is key mate if you can lay your hands on it easy enough at work all the better onnights i listen to my body if i get hungry i eat ,it is hard tho


----------



## syrus69 (Sep 13, 2009)

i normally have broccoli with my chicken, stick to the greens and you will be fine-


----------

